# Help! Looking for "Invader" trailer co.



## Fredemail (Jul 16, 2001)

Last year my wife and I purchased a 29 year old camping trailer from a private party. No much later, the trailer was in the way of a wildfire. No one was hurt but the trailer and all of its contents burned to the ground. Totally, 100% destroyed.

Our insurance company is asking us to produce a "before" picture showing what the trailer looked like before the fire. We never took any pictures of it, and now I'm looking on the web.

The trailer was a 1972 "Invader"

Anyone know about this company or brand?

Fred


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2001)

Help! Looking for "Invader" trailer co.

Never have understood why the insurance co. never ask for pictures when you pay or tell you to keep one on hand


----------

